# RHIT AND CPC



## jlziels@nmhs.net (Oct 10, 2021)

I have my RHIT but I am finding a lot of employers are wanting me to have my CPC.  Do they understand that an RHIT is an associates degree in this field?


----------



## AmandaBriggs (Oct 11, 2021)

For a job in coding, employers are typically looking for a coding certification, not just an RHIT certification.  The AHIMA equivalent to the AAPC CPC certification is the CCS certification.


----------



## such78 (Oct 11, 2021)

I can feel you. We learned and took more classes than students just sat there for CCS exam. In CA, just say in Los Angeles area, almost all of acute hospitals ask for CCS for coding job. I saw a few of hospitals asked for CPC. I guess they recognize CCS more than CPC in CA. You should do some research in your living area which coding certificate is better for your job advancement.


----------



## sinman0531 (Oct 13, 2021)

What kind of employers are you looking at? I live down in Florida and currently have my CPC and I am in a bachelor's program for my RHIA-- I would say at least 75% of those employers looking for AHIMA certifications either deal with facilities or at the very least specialties like cardiology. ASC's, doctors' offices, etc seem to want CPC or CCS.


----------



## trarut (Oct 15, 2021)

The two credentials are not interchangeable and certify competence in two different areas.  If you're applying for coding positions, I can absolutely see why they want a CPC or CCS over the RHIT.


----------



## Mashtitua21 (Oct 31, 2021)

jlziels@nmhs.net said:


> I have my RHIT but I am finding a lot of employers are wanting me to have my CPC.  Do they understand that an RHIT is an associates degree in this field?


Obvious the person who as for it " is not aware "  Base in my experience some  people got offended when correct them. May be the person who ask you  for that certification ' is not aware " about the qualifications of your credential. But Who is the employer ? I will stated separate CCS, CCS-P, and RHIT with the same certification. The next two cetification on AHIMA are CDIP, CHDA. The AAPC has Certified Risk Adjustment Coder, Speciality Coding Certification. If you want to specific target a position who ask for it. Dignity Health is looking people with your credential. Good luck !


----------



## sls314 (Oct 31, 2021)

jlziels@nmhs.net said:


> I have my RHIT but I am finding a lot of employers are wanting me to have my CPC.  Do they understand that an RHIT is an associates degree in this field?



If you're applying for medical coding positions, it's not surprising that an employer would want a coding credential like the CPC or CCS to demonstrate more in-depth coding knowledge. The RHIT is a credential in HIM and the coding information covered on the exam is pretty broad.

(FWIW, I'm enrolled in a CAHIIM accredited Master's HIM program, and I'll be eligible to sit for my RHIA soon. The coding information in that program isn't even close to being as in-depth as my CPC program.  Which is understandable - it isn't meant to be a medical coding degree.)


----------

